# Colonoscopy Prep Tips



## 17729 (Oct 5, 2006)

For those of you having to prep for colonoscopies, here are some tips that may make things a bit easier if you use phospho soda, Magnesium Citrate, Go Litely (spelling?) or any other prep that you may find untasting.First, try using a straw rather than sipping it straight. This way, it may go right past your tongue and you won't have to taste as much of it.Also, have the TV on and watch movies (rent them if you have to). This way, you will be distracted and hopefully that will help with the taste.I have had several colonoscopies over the years since I have Crohn's Disease, so I'm pretty used to the prep. I have another one this Thursday and am using the Miralax prep method. I'll let you know how this is, and if you should ask your doctor about it next time you are scheduled for a colonoscopy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

I have to do a prep on Oct 19 for my colonoscopy on Oct 20. This is my second colonoscopy and I mix the phospho soda with lots of pepsi. But this time I can have milkshakes and milk in my coffee the day before the procedure. This is good for me, hoping not to loose so much weight.Char


----------



## 19506 (Oct 7, 2006)

I have had to prep in the past with Fleet's drinkable stuff, which I believe is phospho-soda. It claims to be flavored with "ginger" but you could have fooled me. Anyway, what I do the day before I have to take it is to pour about a quarter cup of ginger ale in a tupperware type container, put the lid on and freeze it solid. When it is time to drink the foul stuff, I put it in the container and add the rest of the ginger ale (make sure it is cold). In this way the drink is so cold that it somewhat numbs the tastebuds and I can hardly taste it. I make two of these because I usually need one drink at night, and one the next morning. Another option is to rub your tongue with ice cubes to numb the tastebuds. And/or hold your nose while drinking. This may seem like a big deal, but I have gagged and upchucked this stuff before, I can't overemphasize the disgusting taste. Why they can't put it in a pill is beyond me.


----------

